# A/D/S crossovers and sub bass level knob!



## DaylenIsOnFire (Dec 31, 2009)

A/D/S equipment!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...74798&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_1156

/\Comes with manual and box. matching serials./\


a/d/s ads ADS 642CSi crossover signal processor | eBay

/\crossover works great/\


a/d/s ads ADS Sub Bass Level Knob a d s | eBay

/\Sub bass level knob/\AC500 with AC204 din cable/\


----------



## DaylenIsOnFire (Dec 31, 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...#ht_500wt_1156

/\Comes with manual and box. matching serials./\(SOLD)

a/d/s ads ADS 642CSi crossover signal processor | eBay

/\crossover works great/\


a/d/s ads ADS Sub Bass Level Knob a d s | eBay

/\Sub bass level knob/\AC500 with AC204 din cable/\


----------



## DaylenIsOnFire (Dec 31, 2009)

bump


----------



## DaylenIsOnFire (Dec 31, 2009)

All sold all did well:] thank you guys


----------

